# Apron from a man's shirt.....



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is really cute....will have to look around at garage sales for some nice shirts...there is a free PDF pattern to use as well...
MaryJanesFarm | MaryJane's Stitching Room | Fancy Work Apron Variation


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I really like that pattern. Thanks for sharing. I'm making quilts from men's shirts and find them for as low as 10 cents at a local thift shop. The next time I get a bunch, I'll pick out a couple to make this apron from.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like that apron! Thanks for sharing...I feel a new project coming on.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Neat idea and I do believe I have several mens shirts around the house.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, Granny G., this apron pattern is one of the best!

Remodeling, "modernizing", retailoring & remaking your clothes is included in most sewing books from the 20's through the 50's - they're a gold mine that really get down to the nitty-gritty during the WWII years. Some show how to cut down men's suits for women and children's wear, from a time one had to go to the closet, not the store, for new clothes.

Was just reading a Good Housekeeping booklet that shows sweaters and jackets parts recombined, it looked right up to the minute for styles today. Anthropoligie based a lot of its "high style" garments on this technique, think "attic trunk" and go green - we can all do it! :wizard:

Here's one (1943) that's easy to find - The New Encyclopedia of Modern Sewing, Edited by Sally Dickson and Frances Blondin: http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?ac=sl&st=sl&ref=bf_s2_a3_t1_3&qi=R90ne96oMo.k.L4.lGwfKGVH7eM_7743904815_1:9:167&bq=author%3Dsally%2520and%2520frances%2520blondin%2520dickson%26title%3Dnew%2520encyclopedia%2520of%2520modern%2520sewing


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MsPioneerGal (Feb 16, 2003)

_Smart looking apron! Thanks for the link.

I'm just cutting up men's shirts for Bonnie Hunter's "Smokey Mountain Quilt" ~ thank goodness for thrift shops & their sales:sing:_


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a beautiful apron! I want one!

I know an Englishwoman who is in her 60s. She said she can remember her mother taking off the father's collars and cuffs and turning them around, and sewing them back on.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, thanks for sharing!! That is just darling!!!!


----------

